# Lake Erie Small Mouth



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't made it up yet this year, but I am planning a trip up this month. How has the fishing been in the bay and out in the lake so far this spring/summer?

Thanks and Cheers,

:beer:


----------

